# The secret to staying thin..



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

.. is eating meals with your rats. They will take all the food and leave nothing for you which will keep you nice and trim . Thanks for always looking out for me boys!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Whenever I eat and they're out of the cage all four will climb in my lap and start taking their share from the plate. They'll even go as far as intercepting the fork as I'm bringing it to my mouth! When I was new to rats I didn't know they hoarded so I would give them food every time they came back and later I would find piles of food in my sheets 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep, I currently have watermelon and kale stashed under the blanket and pillows; I needed to change my sheets anyway so no harm done . My boys will definitely steal the food right before it goes into my mouth. They are so nonchalant about it too, "Oh, your lettuce looks better than my lettuce.. I think I will take yours instead because I am the rat and I run this household."


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Eating food with rats is impossible. Once, when Maple was still alive, I was eating pasta while playing with them. Her and Poppy did the double attack, where one distracts me by grabbing my fork while the other steals as much as possible from the bowl. Your hairless dude is adorable, with that watermelon next to him, munching on the lettuce. "NO! This is MY FOOD!"


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh, but that means I have to eat salad and be healthy, lol. The only veggies in my house right now are the ones we reserve for the rats. That probably says something horrible about our diets... 

Your boys are so handsome! And what great table manners!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Eating food with rats is impossible. Once, when Maple was still alive, I was eating pasta while playing with them. Her and Poppy did the double attack, where one distracts me by grabbing my fork while the other steals as much as possible from the bowl. Your hairless dude is adorable, with that watermelon next to him, munching on the lettuce. "NO! This is MY FOOD!"


That is hilarious! I love it when they try and stuff their tiny cheeks. I wish my boys were sneaky about it, they are very entitled rats and make it no secret that they are taking my food. I have had my hand pushed away so that they have first pick of the meal. They know I have no problem with them snacking along . Castor (the hairless) was super cute about it. He would snag a piece of food and then bounce across the bed with funny little hops and formed a hoard of food on the blanket- so proud of himself. He was definitely giving everyone the stink eye though.



Aeyna said:


> Ugh, but that means I have to eat salad and be healthy, lol. The only veggies in my house right now are the ones we reserve for the rats. That probably says something horrible about our diets...
> 
> Your boys are so handsome! And what great table manners!


Thank you, I am quite fond of them myself! I know being healthy is miserable . Unfortunately I am (mostly raw) vegan, so any meal I eat there is always something the rats go crazy over. People make comments all the time because there is no separation of species in my home: the rats eat from my plate, sleep in my clothes, pee on my bed, groom me, and have free-range when I am home- we are just one big mischief! They think I am crazy and gross, but I love it .


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I cant eat in the same room with my 6 boys they are all over me at the same time, trying to get the food, trying to pry my mouth open to get the food out of my mouth..lol and after I give it to them so they go away long enough for me to take a bite here they come again, eventually I have none left for me.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

LeStan82 said:


> I cant eat in the same room with my 6 boys they are all over me at the same time, trying to get the food, trying to pry my mouth open to get the food out of my mouth..lol and after I give it to them so they go away long enough for me to take a bite here they come again, eventually I have none left for me.


Exactly the point


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine will go so far as to look inside my mouth to see if there is anything in there. Also, they may not see well, but they know exactly where the table is where I may set the food next to the chair, and lean over the arm of the chair as far as they can to see if there is anything there,


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

You should see my little ones. They go buck wild. They all run onto my lap and tear at my hands until I share. Olive is actually quite strong. I will try and hold whatever snack I have up in the air so they cant reach and she will actually climb up my arm and tug at my fingers. Shes a freak.

My little Penelope is such a polite little sweetie though. The other 3 will be going wild and she will sit there patiently giving me her best puppy dog eyes.


----------

